# Pitbulls and Parolees



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

Does anyone watch Pitbulls and Parolees on Animal Planet?!










My new favorite show! I *LOVE* it!!!!


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

I did watch the very first episode. Ever since then I have missed it. Is it good?I know it comes on Animal Planet. About what time?


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

I been watching it. I think it's a pretty cool show, gives a lot of ignorant ppl a different perspective about the breed IMO. I also like ow the rescue and try to place the doggies in good homes.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

love the show..i've seen 2 shows so far


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I keep missing it ack!
I haven't even seen one...when do they come on?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Pit Bulls and Parolees : TV : Animal Planet

Tonight at 10


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

dang I dont think shana gets that channel. Why did I have to choose tonight to stay at her place


----------



## arilicious420 (Nov 20, 2009)

OMG!!! i love that show!!! my new fav show too!!! i love what tia does!! i wish i can do that. pits need humans help!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I like her dark hair daugther she sexy


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

sigh...men lol

I am with you aril. I wish I could do the same thing. I would so get a blast out of it! Though, there is tons of hard work that needs to be done to it. Man I wish she was closer I would have helped her out! For free even...sorry shana lol


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

I saw it once!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

13 more minutes


----------



## Venom (Oct 5, 2009)

No cable


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

dang V..tht sucks


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

So I got to watch it for the first time tonight!!! I LOVE THAT SHOW! I don't have cable or satellite t.v., but we are watching the BSU Broncos play against the Utah State someone or others *LOL* at our neighbor's house and found the show on at the same time!

So....Tia is of Villalobos Pit Bull Rescue! I wish I would have known because I would make a night of it each Friday just to watch. Just after Hurricane Katrina we werew approached by a wonderful woman who wanted to do a matching donation program which ended up donating over 100 collars. These collars went to Villalobos Pit Bull Rescue to help them with the dogs they received from the aftermath. I haven't heard much from them lately, but am very glad we were able to help.

- Sara


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> I like her dark hair daugther she sexy


I'm glad I'm not the only one!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one!!


lay off my girl pal!!! lol jk

man cc got locked up.he was a cool dude


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one!!


oh belive me your not alone :roll:

ive been watching it, its pretty good. they went to a local high school and did a presentation and it wasnt that bad. so far i give the show over-all a thumbs up.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

all yall need to bacc up thats my gurl haha


----------



## lowlady (May 6, 2008)

I am hooked on the show, and so is my dog, So far Ive seen 3 episodes. I wish i wasnt so far myself id love to help out there


----------

